# Dometic Fridge - should it be level to function efficiently?



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

During our week on the Pembrokeshire Coast, we noticed mid-week that some stuff in the freezer was softening as though the fridge wasn't working properly. The stuff was rock hard when put into the freezer, which had been running empty, overnight, before setting off.

The fridge behaved normally in every other respect. The fuse must have been ok because the internal light worked and the external indicators were illuminated. Switching to Gas didn't appear to improve the cooling rate.

On the journey home, the stuff in the freezer went rock hard again! On our site, we were sloping downhill (say, 10 degrees, back to front) but side to side, we were exactly level. Reading the manual, Dometic say to ensure the fridge is level but not why. Could it be that the fridge temporarily under performed because the van wasn't level?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Almost certainly Norman!

They are more tolerant than they used to be, and I don't know the precise angle at which they stop working properly, but it's almost certainly less than 10 degrees.

To be fair, I stop working properly on a 10 degree slope!! How did you put up with it for a whole week?? 8O :roll: 

Dave


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

when on the level the heating element or flame is directly below the bit it heats, so the fridge works properly, when on an incline the flame or heat from it is directed straight up and so can miss the bit it heats and so it doen't work as efficiently!


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

DiscoDave & Zebedee,

Many thanks for your responses - it's the straight and level for me in future! 

At least I can stop thinking about needing it serviced. After servicing, things never seem to work properly ever again!


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

it's great spending all that money having things serviced only to find that they have changed all the settings it's taken you a year to get perfect so that you can just turn things on and they work :lol:










according to this drawing the bit that gets heated is called a perk tube!


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, The modern fridges are tilt tolerant to 6 degrees which is roughly equivalent to parking on a 1 in 10 hill. If you are camping on a slope like that you will have bigger problems than a dodgy fridge, Steve


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Always pitch up at 5 degrees or less for the fridge to work well.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan


----------

